# Fluorocarbon - welche Schnur ist wirklich gut??



## Meterhering (16. September 2014)

Hallo zusammen,
Habe mal eine Frage ich benötige neues Vorfachmaterial. Zuletzt habe ich ein Fluorocarbon Vorfach von Spiderwire verwendet und war recht zufrieden. Im Urlaub in Irland habe ich mir ein neues gekauft von der Marke Frog Hair. Die Stärke versprach ein Gewicht von 5 Kilo zu tragen und Knotenfest zu sein. Weder das eine noch das andere stimmte den das Vorfach riss immer wieder wenn ich drann zog genau am Knoten. 
Nun zur Frage wer kann mir eine Fluorosehne empfehlen die Preisgünstig ist und das hält was sie verspricht?


----------



## Fares (16. September 2014)

*AW: Fluorocarbon - welche Schnur ist wirklich gut??*

Falls du FC als Hechtvorfach benutzen möchtest, dann gar keins.


----------



## Daniel SN (16. September 2014)

*AW: Fluorocarbon - welche Schnur ist wirklich gut??*

Ich bin extrem zufrieden mit Gamakatsu fluo.


----------



## Allrounder27 (16. September 2014)

*AW: Fluorocarbon - welche Schnur ist wirklich gut??*



Daniel SN schrieb:


> Ich bin extrem zufrieden mit Gamakatsu fluo.



Wollte ich auch grade schreiben!

Das Gamakatsu FC ist sehr gut, lässt sich einigermaßen knoten und ist extrem robust. Leider auch teuer.

Eine günstige "Empfehlung" hätte ich.

http://www.angelgeraete-bode.de/James-Cook-Terra-Fluorocarbon

Ich muss aber dazu sagen, das ich das gekauft habe (so macht es einen sehr guten Eindruck), aber noch nicht gefischt habe. Deswegen ist der Tipp erst einmal mit vorbehalt. Kostet aber nur die Hälfte vom Gamakatsu FC.


----------



## zanderzone (16. September 2014)

*AW: Fluorocarbon - welche Schnur ist wirklich gut??*

Gamakatsu und Shimano Aspire sind top Schnüre!!!


----------



## Meterhering (16. September 2014)

*AW: Fluorocarbon - welche Schnur ist wirklich gut??*

Ok, danke das wäre ja schon mal eine bzw. zwei Möglichkeiten! Hat Jemand erfahrungen mit den preiswerten Fluoroschnüren von Robinson z.B. Tanaka?


----------



## Gruschan (16. September 2014)

*AW: Fluorocarbon - welche Schnur ist wirklich gut??*

Ich hätte auch eine Empfehlung, allerdings weiß ich nicht ob es von dem FC weitere Erfahrungen gibt. Hatte es mal auf gut Glück bestellt.

Bin von dem Material absolut begeistert. Habe es in 0,28mm im Einsatz. Bin der Meinung das die Tragkräfte wirklich hinkommen. Auch Knotenfestigkeit Tip Top!
Preislich ist es auch Wahnsinn.

Es handelt sich um:
http://www.ebay.de/itm/290835376723?_trksid=p2060778.m1438.l2649&var=590095578136&ssPageName=STRK%3AMEBIDX%3AIT

...Habe noch FC bei meinem Tackledealer um die Ecke erworben... das Zeug taugt aber höchstens was als Zahnseide.


Gruß
Gruschan


----------



## Stoney0066 (16. September 2014)

*AW: Fluorocarbon - welche Schnur ist wirklich gut??*

Hatte das Gemakatsu auch im Einsatz, nach mehreren gerissenen Vorfächern hab ichs entsorgt. Hatte vielleicht aber auch ne Montagsspule erwischt. 

Fische mitlerweile nur noch Berkley Trilene, meines Erachtens ne super Schnur zum guten Preis. Sehr weich und ist mir noch nie gerissen!


----------



## Allrounder27 (16. September 2014)

*AW: Fluorocarbon - welche Schnur ist wirklich gut??*

Die Trilene reisst nicht so schnell, weil die wesentlich dicker ist als das was tatsächlich drauf steht!

Halt mal ne 24er Berkley gegen eine 27er Stroft FC2, da ist mit dem blossen Auge noch locker zu erkennen dass die Stroft dünner ist!


----------



## donak (16. September 2014)

*AW: Fluorocarbon - welche Schnur ist wirklich gut??*



Allrounder27 schrieb:


> Die Trilene reisst nicht so schnell, weil die wesentlich dicker ist als das was tatsächlich drauf steht!
> 
> Halt mal ne 24er Berkley gegen eine 27er Stroft FC2, da ist mit dem blossen Auge noch locker zu erkennen dass die Stroft dünner ist!



Dennoch ist die Trilene ne super Schnur, die fische ich auch und bin damit voll zufrieden.


----------



## alp06 (16. September 2014)

*AW: Fluorocarbon - welche Schnur ist wirklich gut??*



Fares schrieb:


> Falls du FC als Hechtvorfach benutzen möchtest, dann gar keins.



Diese Besserwisser immer wieder #q
 Statt mal zu helfen immer blöde Kommentare abgeben habe ich immer wieder gerne|gr:

 Na ja Meterhering um auf deine Frage zu kommen, zu diesem Thema gibt es verschiedene Meinungen, jeder hat so seine Erfahrungen und bevorzugte Vorfächer. Es sind von anderen Kollegen gute qualitative FC Schnüre genannt worden. Ich schliesse mich an den Berkley Trilene Fans an. Benutze 0,30mm


----------



## Jamdoumo (17. September 2014)

*AW: Fluorocarbon - welche Schnur ist wirklich gut??*



zanderzone schrieb:


> Gamakatsu und Shimano Aspire sind top Schnüre!!!


´
Warum ist das Aspire denn so gut? Weils der Strehlow im nem Fimchen gesagt hat?

Das Aspire müsste wenn ich mich nicht irre auf der 50er Spule sogar etwas günstiger sein. Ist aber im Moment noch nicht so gut zu bekommen wie Gamakatsu.

Ich benutze das Gamakatsu oder das von Gigafish.

Trilene ist mir beim Jiggen z.B. immer gerissen...


----------



## zanderzone (17. September 2014)

Jamdoumo schrieb:


> ´ Warum ist das Aspire denn so gut? Weils der Strehlow im nem Fimchen gesagt hat?  Das Aspire müsste wenn ich mich nicht irre auf der 50er Spule sogar etwas günstiger sein. Ist aber im Moment noch nicht so gut zu bekommen wie Gamakatsu.  Ich benutze das Gamakatsu oder das von Gigafish.  Trilene ist mir beim Jiggen z.B. immer gerissen...



Moin!

Das ist so gut, weil mein Händler das da liegen hatte, ich es mir gekauft habe und ein komplette Saison problemlos mit gefischt habe!
Schau du mal weiter deine Filmchen


----------



## Thomas9904 (17. September 2014)

*AW: Fluorocarbon - welche Schnur ist wirklich gut??*

So, bevor das hier wieder in persönliche Anmache und Rumgezicke ausartet:
Mod liest mit und verteilt auch ruckzuck Punkte, wenn sich einige hier nicht lernen, verbal zu beherrschen.

Danke für die Aufmerksamkeit und das Befolgen der Anweisung.


----------



## zanderzone (17. September 2014)

Das war kein Stück böse gemeint, Herr Moderator! Deshalb auch ein


----------



## Hardiii (17. September 2014)

*AW: Fluorocarbon - welche Schnur ist wirklich gut??*

nimm das von berkley! ist echt günstig und hält super!


----------



## racoon (17. September 2014)

*AW: Fluorocarbon - welche Schnur ist wirklich gut??*



Meterhering schrieb:


> den das Vorfach riss immer wieder wenn ich drann zog genau am Knoten.


 
Ich gehe davon aus, dass Du einfach einen 'falschen' Knoten gemacht hast, bei dem die Wicklungen übereinander gelegen haben und sich so selbst durchgequetscht haben.

Teste mal die Reisfestigkeit des Materials ohne knoten, ich könnte mir vorstellen, dass Du da einen wesentlich besseren Wert rausfindest. Dann solltest Du einen anderen Knoten verwenden.

Ich selbst verwende FC von Sänger aus der IronClaw- Serie, dies hatte mein Dealer halt im Programm. Negatives kann ich nicht darüber berichten. Ganz bestimmt gibt es bessere Schnüre, deshalb ist das keine richtige Empfehlung. Hierfür habe ich es einfach viel zu selten benutzt, als dass ich Dir eine Marke empfehlen könnte.

Allerdings gehe ich davon aus, dass es an dem von Dir verwendeten Knoten liegt.


----------



## Meterhering (17. September 2014)

*AW: Fluorocarbon - welche Schnur ist wirklich gut??*

Um noch mal Jörg Strehlow zu nennen er propagiert ja einen Schlagschnurknoten zum verbinden des FC mit der Hauptschnur. Aber wirken die Scherkräfte nicht auch am Karabiner sobald ich dort wieder Wicklungen mache? 

Ich werde das Frog Hair dennoch nur noch zum stippen verwenden, sobald man dem Material nicht mehr vertraut kann mann meiner Meinung nach nicht mehr damit angeln wenn man waidgerecht fischen will.


----------



## Jamdoumo (17. September 2014)

*AW: Fluorocarbon - welche Schnur ist wirklich gut??*



zanderzone schrieb:


> Das war kein Stück böse gemeint, Herr Moderator! Deshalb auch ein


 

Ich habs auch nicht als böse aufgefasst, keine Sorge! #6


----------



## spin73 (17. September 2014)

*AW: Fluorocarbon - welche Schnur ist wirklich gut??*

Für Hecht und Zander das Spezial Pike von MB-Fishing in 0,55-0,65. Seit einem Jahr im Dauereinsatz, und ich persönlich habe nicht einen einzigen Fisch (Hecht bis 90cm) durch Abriss oder durchbeissen verloren. Im übrigen auch niemand aus meinem Bekanntenkreis, mit noch größeren Fischen. Fische parallel auch Titan, kommt aber kaum noch zum Einsatz. Ach ja...und knoten überhaupt nicht. Quetschhülsen, Gummiperle als Stopper für den Spitzenring (beim Nachtspinnen) und Knotenlosverbinder als Verbindung zur Hauptschnur. Geht viel schneller als bei nem Abriss nach einem Hänger am Wasser stundenlang das Fluoro an die Hauptschnur zu binden - Vorallem Nachts! Bisher haben sich weder Zander, Hechte, noch kleine und größere Barsche an der Materialstärke und den Quetschhülsen gestört - im Gegenteil. Der einzige "Vorteil" beim Knoten sind längere Vorfächer. Fische aber nie länger als 60-70cm. Nachteile habe ich nicht feststellen können, Vorteile bei längeren Vorfächern, aber auch nicht.

Auch wenn ich sonst nicht viel auf markige Werbeversprechen etc. gebe. Man braucht sich nur einmal Veit Wildes Fänge des letzen Jahres bis Heute anzuschauen, welche ausnahmslos mit selbigem Fluorocarbon gemacht wurden. Das spricht glaube ich für sich, für die Haltbarkeit, und die Qualität, und deckt sich auch mit meinen Erfahrungen.


----------



## sven1987 (17. September 2014)

*AW: Fluorocarbon - welche Schnur ist wirklich gut??*

Ich schließe mich auch den Berkley an, is echt super.


----------



## Jamdoumo (17. September 2014)

*AW: Fluorocarbon - welche Schnur ist wirklich gut??*

Slim Beauty ist für mich der beste Verbindungsknoten! 

9 von 10 reissen am Snap!


----------



## Keine_Ahnung (17. September 2014)

*AW: Fluorocarbon - welche Schnur ist wirklich gut??*

Ich werfe nochmal Seaguar in die Runde als Alternative zum Gamakatsu.


----------



## Mainhatten (17. September 2014)

*AW: Fluorocarbon - welche Schnur ist wirklich gut??*

Wie sind eure Erfahrungen mit Climax Select?


----------



## bazawe (17. September 2014)

*AW: Fluorocarbon - welche Schnur ist wirklich gut??*

Gamakatsu oder Leitner sind meine Favoriten

 Gruß bazawe


----------



## FishingSeb (17. September 2014)

*AW: Fluorocarbon - welche Schnur ist wirklich gut??*



Mainhatten schrieb:


> Wie sind eure Erfahrungen mit Climax Select?



bisher keine schlechten erfahrungen damit gemacht - weder beim feedern noch beim spinnfischen.


----------



## sam1000-0 (17. September 2014)

*AW: Fluorocarbon - welche Schnur ist wirklich gut??*

Mit Parallelium und Nogales Fluorocarbon habe
ich gute Erfahrungen sammeln können,leider
zu teuer.
Habe als Alternative die Fluorocarbon von Sänger
Iron Claw im Einsatz und bin auch damit zufrieden.


----------



## PirschHirsch (17. September 2014)

*AW: Fluorocarbon - welche Schnur ist wirklich gut??*

Ich verwende 

(wo durch lokale Alljahres-Teichablass- und Radikalallesentnahmeabfischpolitik nebst Direkt-an-Bürger-Verkauf durch den dann stets antretenden "Fischmetzger" - der heißt wirklich so - garantiert hechtfrei, die besetzen da keine Esoxe und plätten wie gesagt Jahr um Jahr alles, was Flossen hat)

einfach 0,40er Stroft ABR (Resteverwertung von dem, was nicht mehr auf meine 560er-Köfi-Hechtel-Slammer gepasst hat). 

Damit jage ich die paar vorhandenen bzw. jedes Jahr dann wieder frisch reingeschmissenen "Küchenformat-Quotenzander".

Funzt allerbestens, ist ungemein abriebsfest und lässt sich ganz normal binden. Geht übrigens auch hervorragend als "Bullet-Laufstrecke" für Carolina-Rigs. 

Überall sonst hier (denn dort gibts zumindest potentiell  Hechte, da Nixablass und Nixgeneralgemetzge) verwende ich nur Stahl.

Einzige Ausnahme: An meiner Welsspinne hab ich Climax Haruna Seamaster Hard Leader in 1,6 mm (mit Absicht die derbste Version davon - ist eigentlich für bezahnte Großheilbuttnageklappen gedacht).


----------



## Pikepauly (17. September 2014)

*AW: Fluorocarbon - welche Schnur ist wirklich gut??*

Ich nehm das Gamakatsu, ich brauch wenig davon und dann ist der Preis egal.


----------



## Promachos (17. September 2014)

*AW: Fluorocarbon - welche Schnur ist wirklich gut??*

Hallo!

Es wurde vorhin kurz erwähnt, aber eventuell ging es im Überschwang unter: Für mich sind die FC-Schüre von *Gigafish* absolut erste Wahl! Mit Gamakatsu war ich in punkto Abriebfestigkeit und Knotbarkeit nicht so zufrieden.

Gruß Promachos


----------



## simmi321 (17. September 2014)

*AW: Fluorocarbon - welche Schnur ist wirklich gut??*

Ich benutze Berkeley trilene , shimano aspire und hatte mal gigsfish war mit allen sehr zufrieden wobei mir das aspire schön geschmeidig vorkam.


----------



## Keine_Ahnung (17. September 2014)

*AW: Fluorocarbon - welche Schnur ist wirklich gut??*



Promachos schrieb:


> Hallo!
> 
> Es wurde vorhin kurz erwähnt, aber eventuell ging es im Überschwang unter: Für mich sind die FC-Schüre von *Gigafish* absolut erste Wahl!



Naja, Seaguar wird auch ignoriert .... sind halt hierzulande keine "Markennamen", sowas taugt ja nix |uhoh:


----------



## Anthe (17. September 2014)

*AW: Fluorocarbon - welche Schnur ist wirklich gut??*

Wirklich "GUT" ist diejenige, mit der DU zufrieden bist.
Ist genauso wie bei allen Schnüren der Fall, der eine hat jenes, der andere dies, aber wohl kaum einer hat mal 10-15 Anbieter unter gleichen Bedingungen durchgetestet und kann wirklich sagen: Das taugt was. 
Einer macht sauschlechte Knoten und dann ist die schweineteure FC aus Japan für 80€ schuld dran da unknotbar. Der andere nimmt ne 5€ FC kann knoten und ist zufrieden. So siehts aus.


----------



## Mefomaik (18. September 2014)

Triline ist echt gut,gamakatsu auch aber zu teuer!gigafish werde ich mal testen da die 8fach geflochtene auch sehr gut ist zum fairen preis!


----------



## Sensitivfischer (19. September 2014)

*AW: Fluorocarbon - welche Schnur ist wirklich gut??*



Keine_Ahnung schrieb:


> Naja, Seaguar wird auch ignoriert .... sind halt hierzulande keine "Markennamen", sowas taugt ja nix |uhoh:


Ist wie mit Okuma. In Skandinavien und USA stark verbreitet, hierzulande weitgehend missachtet. Was der Bauer nicht kennt, frisst er eben nicht. Fische übrigens auch mit Seaguar, so wie die meisten Profis in USA und lasse sie mir auch von dort kommen, genau wie mein Geflecht (Power Pro)


----------



## Spiderpike (19. September 2014)

*AW: Fluorocarbon - welche Schnur ist wirklich gut??*



Sensitivfischer schrieb:


> Ist wie mit Okuma.



Oder meinst Du Sakuma ;+


----------

